# mosquito 1/19



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

*correction: 1/17) Fished the docks in the marina for a little while. looked to be 3 or 4 guys on the ice and two people fell in while I was there. pretty scary sight to watch a person disappear! they also make a very funny noise as that cold water hits them.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

The guys make it out alright?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah. one went and bought more clothes and came back out. ice had to be less than 3 inches


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Was there the 14th of Jan last Thursday and there were two shanties in that bay and two shanties in next bay. Ice was very thin did not measure but we drilled holes with less than two full turns. We were on docks , everybody that came out to talk to us could not believe people were out on ice that thin.

Can't understand guys wanting to risk it all just for some fish.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

papaperch said:


> Was there the 14th of Jan last Thursday and there were two shanties in that bay and two shanties in next bay. Ice was very thin did not measure but we drilled holes with less than two full turns. We were on docks , everybody that came out to talk to us could not believe people were out on ice that thin.
> 
> Can't understand guys wanting to risk it all just for some fish.


I was one of the guys that talked to you and like you said it was hard to believe that there were people out on the ice.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's nuts no point in doing that. I live about 45 mins away that's why I asked and keep check on it. I won't even go out with less then 4. Hope we get it here soon though dying to get out


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

You guys catch any off docks


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

1 gill and 1 perch partner got skunked.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anybody checked the North side?


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Eyewall said:


> Has anybody checked the North side?


North side is locked up, and south is 90% locked. I'll probably go spud off the cemetery Wednesday.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you think their will be enough ice by Wednesday?


----------



## Kern (Jan 15, 2016)

Duckhunter8214 said:


> Do you think their will be enough ice by Wednesday?


There are shantys out off the cawsway right now


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

Was it all locked now?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Kern said:


> There are shantys out off the cawsway right now


Bait shop open right now at cawsway


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I was at the cemetery this morning, talked to a guy walking off the ice. He said he had 4in. closer to shore and further out it got to 2in. That's when he decided to come in. Also still patches of open water in the channel area. It's been too windy for it to freeze, calm nights will take care of that.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yea I figured that what was going on. I was hoping the cold temps would lock it up and it would have been ready by this weekend.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Duckhunter8214 said:


> Yea I figured that what was going on. I was hoping the cold temps would lock it up and it would have been ready by this weekend.


Went to hit skeeter up by myself cawsway should be good this weekend cemetary to many open spots to be God by the weekend. North of cawsway bridge looks god 1 shanty off the first point east. 5 shantys south of bridge Good ways from bridge looks like there were at the 10ft hump between the two creek beds. I would not walk out by myself so 2 weekends cemetary I think should be safe


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Havoc. that's also my scare if I fish alone most times and don't want to go in. Got a little one at home.


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

Today I went out at 305 to check the ice. Still 4 inches 200yds out. Didn't see any open water. The ice has old chunks of cloudy ice that froze into the clear ice.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anybody checked the buoy line across the causeway from the bait shop? I live in ashtabula and nothings forming Ice up this way and wanna go pretty bad but don't wanna drive down there for nothing


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking to fish mosquito this weekend any ice reports off the cemetery would be appreciated. I'm from akron so a drive to check it out isn't worth it. Thanks guys. See you out there


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't see anybody out of cemetery nor 305. Not taking the chance going out by myself. There are guys out at causeway.


----------



## Duckhunter8214 (Sep 21, 2014)

I wanted to try this afternoon but not going out alone either


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone check down by the state park?


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> anyone check down by the state park?


Yesterday morning there were 2 huts out from the mouth of the bay between the marina and the swimming beach.


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Out at cemetery now 4" ice 6 ft water not pushing much farther 3 shanties so far out


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

6 huts on the south west side of the causeway over the stumps.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

How much snow on the ice!


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

There's very little snow. Lots of areas without snow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone have an ice report from today? Anywhere on the lake is appreciated thanks.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Took a ride around the lake today. 8 sheds and one guy without a shed out from the dog park bay. No one out from Imagination Station (305) or the cemetery. Drove across the causeway and there were probably 10 sheds at the stump field on the southwest side. No one on the north side of the causeway. Drove to the buoy line on the north end and no one out from there either.


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Lookin on going out sat, has anybody been having any luck?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ribassue said:


> Lookin on going out sat, has anybody been having any luck?


My buddy and I are going out Saturday as well... Where were you going to walk out from?


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure yet. Hoping to fish cemetery but from what I have read it does not look promising.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ribassue said:


> Not sure yet. Hoping to fish cemetery but from what I have read it does not look promising.


Well let me know where you end up, and I'll let u know about us!


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds good will do


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

ribassue said:


> Lookin on going out sat, has anybody been having any luck?[


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Did well at the south end from the marina. Lots of big gills, a decent crappie, bunch of small perch and 4 dink walleye still had a blast.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

How thick was the ice?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

musclebeach22 said:


> How thick was the ice?


Good clear 5 inches


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Were you in the group that fished inside the marina?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mike_13 said:


> Were you in the group that fished inside the marina?


Yes


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone going out from imagination station yet?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Buddies were out there this evening off immigration station. Said at 1 point was on 8" and another time spud went through on 2 decent whacks so be careful. Fishing was slow some cigar eyes,


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

mote1977 said:


> Anyone going out from imagination station yet?


Saw some shanties out from there this evening.


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

whjr15 said:


> Well let me know where you end up, and I'll let u know about us!


You out yet? Having any luck?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ribassue said:


> You out yet? Having any luck?


Sorry, couldn't remember which thread I said I'd update lol... Yeah we've been out since about 9-10ish, out by the marina, nothing but tiny perch. Tons of marks, but most of them are perch. Did see a nice walleye cruise by when I had the cam down tho. Are you out here?


Oh yeah, 6.5" of ice... Measured, not estimated!


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

whjr15 said:


> Sorry, couldn't remember which thread I said I'd update lol... Yeah we've been out since about 9-10ish, out by the marina, nothing but tiny perch. Tons of marks, but most of them are perch. Did see a nice walleye cruise by when I had the cam down tho. Are you out here?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, 6.5" of ice... Measured, not estimated!


Yea at the cemetery now, not having a luck marking anything, just asking around hoping somebody can get us closer to fish haha


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

What ice thickness do you have at the cemetary. How far from shore are you


----------



## ribassue (Apr 6, 2013)

WalleyeFreak said:


> What ice thickness do you have at the cemetary. How far from shore are you


5 1/2 6 inches maybe 200 yards straight out


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just had a nice walleye come and sniff my buddy's bait, hung around for a while, but never took it...

This wind is crazy... Can't believe how many people over here are sitting on buckets. No way, not today!


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

whjr15 said:


> Just had a nice walleye come and sniff my buddy's bait, hung around for a while, but never took it...


That's what they were doing yesterday evening. Happened to me about 20 times


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

whjr15 said:


> Just had a nice walleye come and sniff my buddy's bait, hung around for a while, but never took it...
> 
> This wind is crazy... Can't believe how many people over here are sitting on buckets. No way, not today!


Im fishing the marina also some gills but not being productive. What shanty are you in.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

cdoytek33 said:


> Im fishing the marina also some gills but not being productive. What shanty are you in.


Frabill flipover in about 18' you?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

whjr15 said:


> Frabill flipover in about 18' you?


Clam flip over northside off the hub eskimo


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

whjr15 said:


> Frabill flipover in about 18' you?


Any eyes at all i got 4 in here the other day all small thoough


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

cdoytek33 said:


> Clam flip over northside off the hub eskimo


Not seeing you!

But I just unhooked a 7 incher lol, only eye so far... Had at least 20 come sniff, but that's as far as they go!


----------

